# The Crimson Fist (Battle of Phall Novella)



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Saw this on GW home page, and thought you guys might be interested:


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

It was part of the _Shadows of Treachery_ anthology. A very good story that portrays Perturabo perfectly.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> It was part of the _Shadows of Treachery_ anthology. A very good story that portrays Perturabo perfectly.


My thoughts exactly, great portrayal but I can't understand why they sell them at such a high price? Like the anthology is like 10£ with 3 audios in written format + 2 shorts. Buying the separately as ebooks is that same amount, and its almost 3 times the cost to buy the separaret novellas in the other format. Why are people buying these novellas separately is beyond me.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

forkmaster said:


> Why are people buying these novellas separately is beyond me.


Fools and their money...


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

It was alright. I didn't quite understand how the battle turned out the way it did. I wished he elaborated more in what specifically prevented the Iron Warriors from destroying their entire fleet.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

forkmaster said:


> Mu thoughts exactly, great portrayal but I can't understand why they sell them at such a high price? Like the anthology is like 10£ with 3 audios in written format + 2 shorts. Buying the separately as ebooks is that same amount, and its almost 3 times the cost to buy the separaret novellas in the other format. Why are people buying these novellas separately is beyond me.


Because people,don't understand that the more they support this kind of thing the more it will be done. Personally I think you are silly to be supporting this kind of practice.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> Because people,don't understand that the more they support this kind of thing the more it will be done. Personally I think you are silly to be supporting this kind of practice.


Are you talking about us that complaints about that is silly, or those who are buying the crap?  Wasn't entirely sure who you aimed the last sentence at.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The latter, definitely the latter. If GW listened to the internet do you think they would operate as they do?


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> The latter, definitely the latter. If GW listened to the internet do you think they would operate as they do?


No, I don't think they would. They go all by the numbers.


----------



## Vitarus (Apr 9, 2012)

Yup. It's all about those of you with OCD, who "JUST HAVE TO HAVE THE ENTIRE HARDCOVER COLLECTION!!!!!" heh heh


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Deep breath, gentlemen.

Ultimately, this only matters if material comes out that is only available in hardcover, higher-than-normal-price formats. So long as Black Library continues to release all books in eBook, paperback, etc., format... I'm more than okay with their business model. Everyone gets to have what they like, and the company gets the profits they need to keep the product coming.

My single complaint would be that certain anthologies and event-only products take too long to be released in other formats. Waiting a year to read something of the caliber of _Aurelian_ (which, incidentally, I did buy as a novella on day one) would hurt. Sure, sure, the reader's reading of the Horus Heresy doesn't suffer from not reading the limited edition novella's (as one author has offered in the past)... but there are some real gems hidden in the limited release stuff, which often trump in quality the books that _are_ released as part of the regular series.

In the case of _The Crimson Fist,_ there is no real need to complain. It came out as part of a collection of novellas that, if I recall correctly, was not limited edition to begin with.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmmm, they better still release the anthology as a hardcover as well though. If they started just releasing all the shorts from them in novella format instead, then that would be a huge dick move.


----------

